# Zusammenhängendes Programm



## MasterD (12. Aug 2004)

Hey Leute! Ich brauch dringend Hilfe! Ich muss ein zusammenhängendes Programm schreiben, zu Beginn gibt man eine Zahl ein, dann klickt man auf OK. Hier sollte dann ein nächstes Applet aufgemacht werden bei dem man Checkboxen hat! Meine Frage: Wie kann ich es schaffen das ich vom ersten Applet ins zweite komme? Dieses Programm ist ziemlich wichtig, deshalb bitte ich umso mehr um eure Hilfe!!

Vielen dank im Voraus 

MD


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Aug 2004)

Das geht über den AppletContext. http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/AppletContext.html.
Der AppletContext bezieht sich aber nur auf Applets, die in einem gemeinsamen HTML-Dokument eingebettet sind.
Wenn es aus diesem Grund nicht möglich ist, eine Kommunikation zwischen den Applets herzustellen, kann das auch über eine Art "Controller-Applet" realisiert werden, welches über statische Methoden Daten empfängt, speichert und ausgeben kann.


----------



## Grizzly (12. Aug 2004)

MasterD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey Leute! Ich brauch dringend Hilfe! Ich muss ein zusammenhängendes Programm schreiben, zu Beginn gibt man eine Zahl ein, dann klickt man auf OK. Hier sollte dann ein nächstes Applet aufgemacht werden bei dem man Checkboxen hat! Meine Frage: Wie kann ich es schaffen das ich vom ersten Applet ins zweite komme? Dieses Programm ist ziemlich wichtig, deshalb bitte ich umso mehr um eure Hilfe!!
> 
> Vielen dank im Voraus
> 
> MD



Ein zusammenhängendes Programm? Wenn es nicht zusammenhängend wäre, wären es doch zwei Programm, oder? ???:L 

Ein Applet öffnet ein weiteres? Meinst Du, dass das Applet ein neues Fenster öffnet, oder dass eine neue Seite mit einem zweiten Applet geöffnet wird? Im letzteren Fall wirst Du ein Problem mit der Übergabe des eingegebenen Wertes bekommen - lösbar (über JavaScript), aber recht kompliziert. Außerdem habe ich das noch nie gesehen - wahrscheinlich weil das Starten des zweiten Applets nochmal einiges an Zeit verbrät.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Aug 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im letzteren Fall wirst Du ein Problem mit der Übergabe des eingegebenen Wertes bekommen - lösbar (über JavaScript), aber recht kompliziert. Außerdem habe ich das noch nie gesehen - wahrscheinlich weil das Starten des zweiten Applets nochmal einiges an Zeit verbrät.


Nicht unbedingt, Grizzly. Ich habe so ein Ding schon mal gebaut. Man kann auch relativ unkompliziert Daten an Applets in anderen Webseiten übergeben. Das funktioniert so, wie ich es oben schon geschrieben habe. Allerdings habe ich Frames verwendet, so konnte ich sicher stellen, dass ein "Controller-Applet" immer aktiv war.


----------



## MasterD (13. Aug 2004)

Es ist so das er in dem aktuellen Fenster das andere öffnen soll, notfalls gehts auch in nem neuen! Es ist alles im selben verzeichnis, und soll offline laufen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Aug 2004)

Beides sollte realisierbar sein. Das Problem ist aber, dass ein laufendes Applet gestoppt wird, wenn eine andere Webseite geladen wird. Somit ist es nicht mehr erreichbar. Daher mein Tipp: Wenn Du ein Frameset aus zwei Frames bestehend verwendest, kannst Du in einem der Frames ein "Controller-Applet" unterbringen, welches eingegebene Daten sammelt und nach dem Laden der neuen Webseite vom neuen Applet ausgelesen wird. Damit das funktioniert, müssen die Zugriffsmethoden des "Controller-Applets" statisch deklariert sein.
Ein Problem könnte sich aufwerfen, wenn eines der Applets nicht von Dir ist und Du somit keinen Zugriff auf den Quellcode hast.
Aber sonst, kein Problem - denke ich.

Diese Vorgehensweise wird Dich aber nur interessieren, wenn Du Daten von einem zum anderen Applet übergeben willst. Wenn nicht, kann man eine andere Webseite so laden:

```
getAppletContext().showDocument("mypage.html");
```

Du hast bisher noch nicht gesagt, was Du genau machen möchtest.


----------

